
The culture war at the heart of open source - rydre
https://steveklabnik.com/writing/the-culture-war-at-the-heart-of-open-source
======
verdverm
I was hoping to hear about the recent ideas (least few years) around what
Mongo/ES did, ethical licenses, what is happening to the phrase "open
source..."

[https://coss.media](https://coss.media) is another great line of thinking.

